# Green fuzzy poop!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep. I saw green, fuzzy poop in my yard today! There was white string in it and it looked like poo covered in bright green fuzz... After having a moment of panic, I remembered that Millie had been picking apart a "moppy frog" stuffed animal. It had green stringing things dangling off of it. I threw the toy away..

I hope she doesn't end up with a bowel obstruction or anything!! She has pooped since, so I am assuming all is well...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I suspect thats a very good assumption. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You'd know it if your dog wad obstructed. Extreme pain/discomfort, restlessness, vomiting, and lethargy. If she doesn't exhibit any of those signs I wouldn't worry at all.


----------

